# gpu overclock on win 7 64 bit



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

hi i am wondering if there is a program to overclock my gpu if operating win 7 64 bit tried the rivaturner and it doesn't work with win 7 can anyone help me with this thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of your GPU?


----------



## lowdown (Jan 23, 2010)

sorry about that my pc is hp pavilion, amd athlon 64 x2 witha ati hd raedeon 3200 graphics onboard. witch im not to sure if it is capable but all i want is to run to monitors


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You can install riva. You need to first restart your pc. while its booting tap f8 till you get the boot menu. Once there look for the option to ignore unsigned drivers or something similar. than your done. I wouldn't suggest OCing onboard graphics nor am i positive its possible.


----------



## ryanquim1111 (Jun 22, 2010)

hello i need help with overclocking my intergrated gpu.
im running OS win7 prem, and the laptop im overclocking is a compaq cq61-402ea.
on pc wizard 2010 it ses my video card is a mobile intel(r) 4 series express chipset family and is counted as 2 video card.

but i think its a intel GMA 950HD
or posably a 4500HD 

please help me in the right way 

meany thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ryanquim1111 said:


> hello i need help with overclocking my intergrated gpu.
> im running OS win7 prem, and the laptop im overclocking is a compaq cq61-402ea.
> on pc wizard 2010 it ses my video card is a mobile intel(r) 4 series express chipset family and is counted as 2 video card.
> 
> ...


did you read the above from MonsterMiata?

you need to install riva tuner however I have never seen anyone overclock an intergrated graphics card there is no need because they are not very good.

BTW it is not very polite to hijack someone elses thread, you should start your own


----------



## ryanquim1111 (Jun 22, 2010)

iv triyed river tune, it wont work properly.

im not to sure but i think i need to properly overclock it by the bio's setting. but i have never dun it like that befor 


and sorry 1st day on this site, i just fort the iydea was to carry on from this forum.

il stat a new one in a min.

btw intergrated grapichs have come a long way with the boosters and that.

my compaq can run CODMW2 with no gliches or lag untill you turn the grapics up to near top


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ryanquim1111 said:


> iv triyed river tune, it wont work properly.
> 
> im not to sure but i think i need to properly overclock it by the bio's setting. but i have never dun it like that befor
> 
> ...


no need to start your own thread since you have already done it on here. Unfortunately because your pc is brand name i.e a compaq and not one you built yourself the bios will be locked so you wont be able to overclock anything.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If your pc is an OEM one than your stuck and locked out of the bios. Like bruce stated you can not OC an intergrated chip. You may try but your going to fail. Open up the case and observe the small heatsink that covers the chip. It will overheat very quickly.


----------



## ryanquim1111 (Jun 22, 2010)

dont worry about the heat because im going to re-case this laptop, so il make sure that it has a good fan put on for cooling of the gpu and a heat sink if i can mood it on to it. 

iv also herd of some one that most gma are underclocked to save battery life 

so there is no way to unlock the bio's ?? there must be a programe or hack for it???


do you know of any overclocking programes that are in beta or realsed that could overclock a intel card or any intergrated ??


i was thinking of trying to find a driver that will work on my intergrated grathics, but also work with ati tool


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can't unlock a locked bios, but you can buy new bios chips and you have to be good a soldering and the like. This sort of stuff is usually done bu experts in cool rooms and if you wanted one to do it for you it would cost you more than your machine was worth infact it would cost you more than 3 or 4 of your machines.

If you cant get riva tuner to work which it wont because there is no need in doing intergrated cards because of what MonsterMiata says about the heat and the fact that you might get a 2% at most increase even if you recase the system it will be a time consuming waste of time.

YOu might get the intergrated card to work faster if you assign more ram to it but apart from that your pretty much screwed.


----------



## ryanquim1111 (Jun 22, 2010)

mad i would of fort there would of been a hack or somthink for it.

like i said dont worry about the heat, that will be sorted when i move the laptop from its case in to the one im making for it

if im right i think the bio's chip is heat solderd on just like the xbox360 cpu/gpu

so basicly i would have to heat up the bio's chip and flip it out, then micro solder the new bio's on to the board 

i will go for this if i can't find a prgrame to do the overclock and so on


wilst im doing this i might as well change the gpu chip as well if thats posable ???


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its your board mate, do what you will but you wont even get more than 2% increase if you manage to successfully do it.

And no you can't do it with an intergaretd gpu.


----------

